# shock leader problem?



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

I have been castin my surf rod with a 50 lb shock line and a 4 oz sinker with a uni to uni knot and my main line has been wraping around the guides of the rod as I cast. ive been cutting the ends of the knot al the way to the knot to.I think its because the main line is absorbing too much shock which I need more wraps.what do you guys think.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

your shock leader should be the length of your drop plus a few wraps on your reel nothing more... the longer your shock the more likely you are to hang up on guides.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*I am hardly an expert*



NTKG said:


> your shock leader should be the length of your drop plus a few wraps on your reel nothing more... the longer your shock the more likely you are to hang up on guides.


but that is the first time I've heard that. I've heard 1-2 rod lengths and 5 wraps. Mechanically, what you suggest seems like the best solution (not a mechanical engineer either).


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

NTKG said:


> your shock leader should be the length of your drop plus a few wraps on your reel nothing more... the longer your shock the more likely you are to hang up on guides.


Yep, Neil is right.

But I use about 10 to 15 wraps then down to my drop. I like a long leader fer when the fish gets in close. 

I do that three wraps around the reel walk backwards thing.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Me do 2 rod lengths and 3-4 wraps. Try soaking line in warm water, may just be a problem with the coiling from being on the line spoil. Ya never know how old the line may be.

Have jeep will travel


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

BigEdD said:


> but that is the first time I've heard that. I've heard 1-2 rod lengths and 5 wraps. Mechanically, what you suggest seems like the best solution (not a mechanical engineer either).


think about it this way the longer your shock the shorter your cast.

when you finish your cast, hope your shock not is already through the guides, bc if its not, there will be some tip movement from our part, and thats when the knot will catch. use the shortest shock possbile if things start catching, and you also wont hear the "slap" if you use a shorter leader


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

bloodworm said:


> I have been castin my surf rod with a 50 lb shock line and a 4 oz sinker with a uni to uni knot and my main line has been wraping around the guides of the rod as I cast.


I ain't no distance caster but I have seen this problem before and it came from the guy dropping the rod tip down way to far on the end of the cast. 
As I was taught, the rod tip sould be pointed towards the sky line almost at a 45o angle when you let go and the tip should slowly follow the sinker as it drops to the water. 
A smooth cast will greatly reduce the tip whip helping to keep extra line from coiling off the spool on the start of the cast.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Shooter said:


> I ain't no distance caster but I have seen this problem before and it came from the guy dropping the rod tip down way to far on the end of the cast.
> As I was taught, the rod tip sould be pointed towards the sky line almost at a 45o angle when you let go and the tip should slowly follow the sinker as it drops to the water.
> A smooth cast will greatly reduce the tip whip helping to keep extra line from coiling off the spool on the start of the cast.



Ding-Ding we have a winner.

While planking I some times use a very long shock for the battle at the pilings. Never a problem. Shooter has the answer.


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

NTKG said:


> your shock leader should be the length of your drop plus a few wraps on your reel nothing more... the longer your shock the more likely you are to hang up on guides.






Shooter said:


> I ain't no distance caster but I have seen this problem before and it came from the guy dropping the rod tip down way to far on the end of the cast.
> As I was taught, the rod tip sould be pointed towards the sky line almost at a 45o angle when you let go and the tip should slowly follow the sinker as it drops to the water.
> A smooth cast will greatly reduce the tip whip helping to keep extra line from coiling off the spool on the start of the cast.


I've seen a combination of the both be an issue with a friend who was running into this problem. I tend to lean toward a proper cast decreasing the chance of lassoing your rod tip, but I personally think too much shocker could add to the problem. To me it's hard to say with out seeing the cast, but then who am I


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*First question*

Spinning gear or conventional ?


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

12' rod gets a 30' shock leader,never had a problem with it.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

barty b said:


> 12' rod gets a 30' shock leader,never had a problem with it.


Agreed, I don't think length alone should be an issue (to a certain extent anyway), I use 12 wraps or more around the spool most of the time.

No problem at all on conventional gear.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

well ya know.....Neil alway's tries to get that additional advantage.

On the suds, about 4 wraps around the spool and end the shock on the last stripper guide.

On the pier, about 6-8 wraps around the spool and end to the last stripper guide.




> I have been castin my surf rod with a 50 lb shock line and a 4 oz sinker with a uni to uni knot and my main line has been wraping around the guides of the rod as I cast. ive been cutting the ends of the knot al the way to the knot to.I think its because the main line is absorbing too much shock which I need more wraps.what do you guys think.


What type of cast are you preforming? off the ground or an arelized uni tech ( Hattersa Cast)?

If you are using the Hatteras cast - you may be dropping the sinker below the tip, on the load, and snagging the top guide.

Laying in the cast too early will also create problems, especially if your thumb slips. 

What type of rod and reel are you using?

I am no way shape or form a distance caster, but I have suffered these same issues before. Like Digger said, a smooth cast will deffinitely iron out a majority of your "professional over runs"


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Although I have heard it said that longer shockers cause crack off I have never seen it myself , I use 15-20 wraps on my tourney setup and for fishing I often use shockers as long as 50 yards and not had problems . One of my rods (zziplex XTR) will have crack offs if I don't center the knot on the spool for casting .


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

your problem may be the knot you are using,,, a 50 lb uni is way more knot than you need and much thicker than a simple overhand or a blob knot and it may be catching too much guide..... I don't recommend the blob for fishing but is good overgrass... keep the main line uni part of your knots,,,,,,,,


----------



## clpoudnine23 (Dec 21, 2005)

I do not think 4-5 wraps or 8-10 wraps should make a big difference. I always use 8-10 when fishing just for that little extra length when you have a drum in the wash. I would try some different, smaller knots. If you are placing your shock knot all the way on the edge of your reel, try moving it a quarter way over from the edge. That can make a big difference. You could also do what some people do and put the knot in the middle and put a thumb gaurd on and use the knot to help grip your spool. Just a couple of idea's...


----------



## quickstop (Feb 10, 2007)

When the knot is at last guide before reel, have line roughly in center of reel. Then reel in and take it to the side when it reaches the reel - so you keep you skin.

So when u cast it clears first ring.


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*Not a tourney caster....*

only fishing.

Been told long time ago and just use 3-5 (5, not often) wraps on spool and down to my desired drop length.

I get short sooner, but change sooner too.

RT


----------



## eklutna (Mar 12, 2006)

I use to have at least one blow up per trip until I started to use tapered leaders from England. The leaders are 75 pound and the last three feet taper down to 20 pound test. I use nail knots to attach the leader to the main line. I have had almost no problems since I started using the tapered leaders. Shame that they don’t sell them in the US but they are available on line.


----------

